# What would you pay for this 550??



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just saw a very nice truck for sale near me so i went to looks at it>The specs on it are:

2002 ford XL f550 Diesel ,auto,4 X 4 1K miles.Custome built 12' Dominator body 10 hoist,banks turbo,after market rear suspention,banks turbo charger,computer chip,5" exhaust ,4:88 rears,hidden strobes And still has more but too much to list.

My question is what would any one pay for such a truck This guy is asking $56K for it.

Now I told him that I could get an F750 fully loaded with and auto and rated gvw at 33K for probably less.

So what would any one pay for that truck do you think that he is high or is that a reasonable price for it???


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

It does sound a lil high to me. I am shocked by these trucks prices anyways. My buddy down the street just bought a f450xlt V10 with a 10ft dump grain body similar to a dominator with elec. tarp 4*4 auto and 9ft fisher MM2 plow for about 50k. So take the psd and subtract the Xl add the mods and subtract plow and it will be right around $50k.
Remember it is used and its a buyers market. Go price a new one, i know its $2500 cashback or 0% for 36 on the 02 PSD's.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Thats WAY high... I wouldn't touch it. 

Sounds like this guy dumped all his $$ into the truck in aftermarket goodies, and is trying to recoup on a sale. 

You could get a REAL good deal on a brand new 7.3 leftover right about now. Save yourself about $11k.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I looked at an '02 leftover last week. MSRP on the chassis was about $39,000 a body shouldn't cost more than $8000. I think he's way out of line. I've got to wonder why he's put all those performance items on a 550 anyways. It might be beat up, even with 1000 miles.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That's what i was woundering too.This truck has sat there all last summer.Here is the guys number if any one would like to ask why he put so much into a work truckxxxxxxxxxxxx I almost choked when he told me the price .Like every one said you can get a left over 7.3 for less right now.

So I take it that any smart person will not buy this truck may be seeing it again at a lower price in the want advertser.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Cat is this a dealer? If it is, then he's clearly high and it will be sitting for sometime (he's hoping the winter gets real busy!). If its a private seller than my guess is he figures he made a mistake for some reason by buying this and pride is keeping him from being realistic with the price. Are you looking just for long bodies with these trucks? BTW did it have a plow? If not what type of plow are you considering? 

Maybe snow on Friday  .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

JD no it did't have a plow but was 4x4 ,it was a private seller would prefere a 9' body if i was to get one just for lot manuveability when plowing,I am cosidering a blizzard or a fisher but have not got that far to worrie about it yet.We should see 4"+ here for snow we shall see.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

There was a new '02 F-550 at the Connex show very similar to what you described with dump body by Dejana for about $39,000 complete. It was dark metallic green. I couldn't believe the price was that low!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that sounds like a steel compared to what this guy wants.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

just to tell you how far out this guy is ,I was just looking at a flyer for my local for dealer he has :
2003 F650 XLT
Auto with 210 cat ,5-7 yard body crome front bumper and grill .

This truck will carry more tow more and has a better inside than that 550 All for the price of $43K and change so he will be sitting on that truck for quite awhile .


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Cat320, true, but the F550 is 4wd and the F650's only come in 2wd I think. That would make for a really big price difference I would think. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that is true the 650 is only 2wd but your getting more truck for the money the only thing your realy getting with the 550 is 4x4 and i do like the size for what i would use one for but one is a year newer it is and xlt the other is not it can carry more and pull more and if you do big lots or streets you could get away with out the 4x4 for less money.Well just my way of thinking then you could get a 550 from a dealer at a lower price .


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The 4x4 option costs between 3-$4000. The guys seems like he's trying to get back every penny he's put into it.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

http://www.commtruck.ford.com

Build your own 550, buy new and save yourself big $$. A comparable '02 F550 4x4 xl w/ a 4.88 is around $39k and thats just MSRP.... you can knock about $3k off of that.

Add $7650 for a Dominator body (installed) w/ 10ton hoist from Dejana and you can have a brand new one for about $44,000. BTW, a dominator is not the best choice for a plow truck. I have one and am seriously thinking about getting rid of it. http://www.rugbymfg.com

Who the heck needs an aftermarket rear suspension on an F550? And a banks turbo on a truck w/ 1k miles?

Cat... you should ask this guy if he's been smoking crack.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well it sounded like he was when i called him.I just about laughed at him and said i could get a better and bigger truck for less money.I thought that he might be selling this becuase it sat there all summer i would see it parked all the time.


----------



## 02 F550 (Feb 20, 2003)

bought my 02 550 xl all built with 9ft utility body for what a 350xlt list price is, yup my cuzin is a ford finance manager


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*Decola....where is he the finance manager*

I'm in Georgetown, Mass......where is he the manager?? that is about the same exact truck that I am looking for. I am trying to hold out until Mascon to try and buy a show special if I am lucky. That is a month away though. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## AboveParLDC (Dec 12, 2002)

Hoagie.....

I was just wondering why you don't advise having a dominator body on a plow vehicle? I haven't had any experience with the dominator body but other rack bodies. In the near future I'm going to be looking for either a mason dump or a rack with the dominator body. If you got rid of your dominator body, what type of body would you want to put on?
Thanks for the Info

Adam


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Adam ,I think that if your plowing highway or streets there would be no problem but if your in a more confined area or small lots visability is a factor.That's what i would think the dominator body is a rack but you can't take off the sides. If i was to be using the truck for both winter plowing and summer massonary i would would go with a 9' body with high sides that can be removed in the winter.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Yep... the dominator is just too big (8'wide), and you cannot take off any sides. It's also heavy... it's 2200lbs empty.

It's awesome in the summer... you can fit tons of everything in there, and the side door is very convenient. But for a sanding truck... I don't think so. I don't have one yet, but it looks like it will be a pain to put a sander in the back. 

I'd probably just go w/ a regular mason body like cat320 said. Something that could have the sides taken off in winter, and on in the summer. Probably a stainless steel one too.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Hoagie did you ever get to get a look at it ,truck is still there and as a matter of fact has not even moved from that spot since i first posted this .Give him some time you guys who need this truck will pick it up for short money .


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Nope, haven't been up there yet... 

Maybe in this next week or so... I'd really like to get a look at it. Not that I'm looking for a truck, just like to check it out.


----------

